# A pro -- Really?



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a nother great video of a girl making a pro look bad! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh Man, that was awesome! I love stuff like that. You see the look on the outfielders face? Priceless! Flatband


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Absolutely great!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Check this out:
http://www.snopes.com/photos/advertisements/ballgirl.asp


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well now I don't know, but I have seen people climb a wall like that in person. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow, she is amazing! When I was younger I was a pretty decent basketball player but one day me and a friend went to shoot a game of one on one in a small outdoor park but a 15 year old girl was just shooting around so we asked if she cared for a game of 21. She smoked us bad I tell you! She was an amazing athlete and neither me or my friend was any challenge to her.


----------

